# Lag problem with a mmorpg



## Senial (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi, I'm not all that knowledgeable about computers and become confused when it comes to internet gaming but I just installed a mmorpg called 2moons that my friend plays and I seem to be lagging everytime I play, even when I set everything in graphic options to low. Everytime I log in and start everything is slow and a lil choppy throughout the whole gameplay..I really need help in getting smooth movement and a better gaming experience. Everytime I log in and start everything is slow and a lil choppy..

The system requirements of the game are: 
2Moons Minimum Requirements:

Microsoft Windows 98/2000/XP
Intel Pentium III 800 MHz or AMD Athlon 800 MHz
256 MB or more of RAM
32 MB 3D graphics card with Hardware Transform and Lighting, such as nVIDIA
GeForce 2 class card or above
DirectX 9.0c and latest video drivers
Broadband Internet connection

2Moons Recommended System:

Microsoft Windows 98/2000/XP
Intel Pentium IV 1.5 GHz or AMD AthlonXP 1.5 GHz
512 MB or more of RAM
128 MB 3D graphics card with Hardware Transform and Lighting, such as nVIDIA
GeForce FX class card or above
DirectX 9.0c and latest video drivers
Broadband Internet connection

I've tried:

Defragging my pc
Run anti-virus and spyware checks
Check if my Drivers are up to date
Run cleaners to get rid of junk
Updated any drivers I could find online

Heres a bit of info on my comp:

System Model: Dell Dimension 2400 (Windows XP Home Edition SP2)
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A05
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40 GHZ
Memory: 254 MB RAM
Device: Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
Chip Type: Intel(R) 82845G Graphics Controller
DirectX Version: Direct X 9.0c
Internet: Cable from Time-Warner 1.5mb ar somewhere around there (Really fast when a fast server is up)

I don't know what causes the lag..if its either I don't meet a requirement, my comp is outdated, I need a new/better graphics card or something else..I would gladly appreciate any help with this laggy problem.

I will check this thread several times a day and if you need more info on my comp please tell me how to get them as I don't know anything else except the dxdiag program. Thank you for your time.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

you video is integrated graphics which is not really made for gaming.that is most likely the problem.


----------



## Senial (Aug 12, 2007)

pharoah said:


> you video is integrated graphics which is not really made for gaming.that is most likely the problem.



Well I talked it over with my parents and we're buying a new pc in 2 weeks...I checked the pc and it seems to have all the requirements for 3D gaming.. Thanks for your help.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Let us know if you need any advice on your new computer. We might be able to find you a better deal or tailor it to your specific gaming needs.


----------



## smoothslash (Nov 14, 2007)

ok now i got one for you 2 moons was working fine and then i got in trouble couldnt play for 2 days well i got back on and LAGG like hell is going on ive tried updating and everything my specs are

amd athilon 3800+
1gb ram
and a radeon x600 pro 250some mb

i reallly dont know why it just started to do that happend:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## mulege (Nov 15, 2007)

hmm maybe it is youre internet or you need more ram


----------



## Danielar (Nov 21, 2007)

Integrated Graphics makes me lol, on my old machine I played WoW and with every graphics option cranked I got a frame rate of about ~0.5 in a city <0.1 it pretty much just siezes up and you cant do anything (ALT + F4). On this computer with everything cranked I get about a 60 FPS. been up to 86 once! wootles


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

Senial said:


> Well I talked it over with my parents and we're buying a new pc in 2 weeks...I checked the pc and it seems to have all the requirements for 3D gaming.. Thanks for your help.



your very welcome.be sure to get a pc with dedicated video card.if you do need any help,or have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## frankee234 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have that problem too, though weirder. Here are my system specs:

Model: HP DV2197ea notebook
Processor: 2GHz Centrino Dual Core
Graphics: GeForce Go 7200
RAM: 2GB PC???? (not sure of frequency)
HDD: Some high capacity SATA II one.

Take note with this rig I can play Elder Scrolls: Oblivion and C&C:Tiberium Wars im medium detail SMOOTHLY, that made me wonder why the hell 2Moons has choppy graphics for me even though its system requirements are much less. So to improve the situation I tried to update my drivers, 169.?? Forceware with Modded INF and the latest dx9.0c, as well as defragging and reinstalling 2Moons. Still nothing. The hardest part is that my friend's PC which has roughly half the specs of mine can run it smoothly in HIGH. 

Anyone who has the same problem as mine and found a fix?

P.S. I'm not at home so I can't provide the exact specs, hence the question marks. :tongue:


----------



## WaXeD (Dec 5, 2007)

@Senial I would have suggested getting at least another 256mb stick of ram if not more as well as an actual video card instead of the onboard... however you are getting a new machine all together... please post the specs of your future machine, and I guarantee we can find you much better and cheaper.

@smooth & frank threads on these forums are user specific not topic specific. please make your own threads, as the two of you probably have the same problem, but it is most likely different than that of the original poster.. frankee did yours start having this choppy effect recently too? Don't reply here, but make your own thread and include wether it has always been this way, or just started.

Thanks,
WaXeD.


----------

